# Do your dogs sneeze everyday?



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Z sneezes a couple of times every morning when she gets up. But today, she was sneezing a lot more than usual. She is also licking her nose quite a bit too. Just wondering if this is normal, or could she have caught a cold? She was playing a lot with some dogs yesterday, could she have caught something from the other dogs?


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep, both my dogs sneeze when they wake up; I think it clears the passages out. 

When we were on vacation, they sneezed almost constantly. They were having a reaction to the Febreeze-type stuff the hotel had put on the carpet. We bought a box of baking soda, sprinkled it on the floor, and they were fine - until they went out into the hall. On all potty runs, they both sneezed all the way in and out. Poor things!

I've heard of dogs catching colds, but I don't think it's common. Maybe it's something new in your environment?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

No, no sneezers here. I, on the other hand, sneeze 4 times every morning. And I NEVER get a cold. IT's the strangest thing.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy sneezes constantly, especially when she's playing. She crinkles her nose up which causes her to sneeze. Sometimes she can hardly play for sneezing. It's a hoot!

Abby is now starting to do the same thing as Buffy, just not to the extent. 

So my sneezers have nothing to do with colds and I hope your sneezer is not catching one!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Kali's not a sneezer. Years ago, I had a GSD named Princess who would sneeze pretty much constantly. If you touched her nose, she would immediately sneeze. Not a big kerchoo sort of sneeze, just a little one to keep her nose clear for sniffing. She was the most nose to the ground dog I've ever owned.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

It's certainly possible for them to catch something -- when I first picked Shadow up he sneezed all the time, and was diagnosed with kennel cough.

Nowadays, he sneezes a few times a day. I can usually make him sneeze if I play with his whiskers and nose enough though


----------



## erinw (Jan 13, 2007)

Comet had kennel cough when we got him, too. Sneezed a lot and had a very runny nose... also had an icky cough that sounded more like he was choking on a furball, lol.

the vet told us to give him Children's Nyquil (with no aspirin or acetominophen). so that's what we did. The cough disappeared after a few days... but he still has the icky runny nose and some sneezing.

I keep hoping it'll disappear soon b/c it leaves nasty, dried up snotty stuff all over his poor nose... ICK! he's too cute for THAT!


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

*Her nose is dripping*

I notice she is sniffling a lot, especially when she gets up from naps. And her nose is dripping, and she is licking it a lot too. Tried shining a torch into her nostril to check for foreign object but I really can't see much in there. She is also using her paw to rub her nose, and using the carpet to rub her nose/muzzle. Should I rush her to the vet soon? Or can I wait for a few more days?


----------

